# Verry swollen tongue



## Les (Apr 13, 2009)

My little guy was making some weird noises and noticed he was sleeping in an unusuall position. I also noticed he didn't touch his food. I picked him up and saw that his tongue was hugely swollen. I'm not too sure how long he's been like this. I've been sick myself for the past couple days and havn't been able to take him out for play time. Was just makeing sure his food and water was topped up.

I immediatly rushed him to the vet. He gave him some antibiotics and something else to help with the swelling. He also instructed me on how to syringe feed him. He also told me to take his food out of the cage but didn't mention anything about his water. I did put his bowl of water in the cage and he was trying to get water for about 20 minutes. Should i keep his water bowl in the cage? And if anyone else has had this problem could I get some advice?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

What kind of food does he eat? It may be a reach but there was someone not too long ago that had a similar issue with a swollen tongue and it was caused by something sharp being in the food. Thought I would ask just in case. I have not had this happen but hope that your hedgie has a fast recovery and feels better soon.


----------



## Les (Apr 13, 2009)

He eats a combination of horizon premium kitten feed and hedgehog diet ultra blend select. Best i could fiend in my area. He's been on this diet for 2 years now with no problems. After a bit more research i'm thinking it may be oral cancer. Same thing the vet suggested. 

I really hope not cause i love him too much. Btw he is 2.5 years old and weighs 580 kg.


----------



## Les (Apr 13, 2009)

Almost forgot. His name is Herman Munster. Cute and lovable.


----------



## Les (Apr 13, 2009)

I just checked on him and he fell asleep by his water bowl. I'm not sure if i should give him back his water bowl or wait till morning and syringe feed him. I'm really scarred for him.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Take a very close look at the food and see if there is anything sharp in it. As has been mentioned there was a case just recently of mouth issues caused by sharp pieces in the food. 

He needs to have water available at all times so keep the water bowl in even if you do syringe him water. Syringe feeding him would be good but you can also try dampening his food with a bit of warm water or give him canned cat food. 

Sadly, oral tumours are very common in our little ones and they can start at any age. Usually oral tumour are quite noticeable through an oral exam. Did your vet gas him to check. If so a tumour of any size would have been obvious. 

Praying it is just a swollen tongue and the meds will fix him right up.


----------



## Les (Apr 13, 2009)

The vet did gas to check him. His tongue was so huge i can't see how he can breath drink or eat. I feel so sorry for him. I want to do more.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, the poor little guy. 

That's good the vet gassed him. For his tongue to be that big, I'm sure there would be indications of a tumour. I've had a couple with tumours that went into their tongue and the tongue wasn't very swollen but the tumour was obvious. 

Have you changed anything at all in the past week or two such as a new food or treat or even something he may have annointed over. Is there any chance it is an allergic reaction?

Sending prayers.


----------



## Les (Apr 13, 2009)

Nothing new was added to his cage. But good news the swelling has drastically gone down and he's able to close his mouth now. And he's drinking water. I've put some soft food in his cage. Hopefully he's able to eat.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor, sweet guy. I hope he continues to do better. Please do keep us updated.


----------



## Les (Apr 13, 2009)

Swelling seems to be completely gone but he still refuses to eat or drink from his dishes. Syringe feeding was tough at the start but I finnaly found a way to do it. He seems to really like the AD canned food. After just feeding him and putting him in his cage, he did a double take towards his water dish. I think that might be a good sign. 

I've been syring feeding for a couple days now. I know it will take a bit of time for him to back to eating on his own. Just wondering though after how many days should i start to worry if he doesn't start eating and drinking on his own?


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

sorry i cant be of any help :roll: 
i just wanted to say that its really great that the swelling is down. hopefully your little one will want to eat and drink on his one ! 

sending good thoughts your way !


----------



## Les (Apr 13, 2009)

Just saw him get water by himself. A few minor wimpers but no where near what they were a couple days ago. Thanks again for everyone's support.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's good news. Sounds like he is improving and I hope continues to do so.


----------



## Les (Apr 13, 2009)

More good news. He's eating on his own now. Counted 20 kibbles since last night. He is also very active and full of energy at play time.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

YAY!!!!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

That's great! Thanks for giving us an update.


----------



## Les (Apr 13, 2009)

Unfortunatly Herman took a turn for the worst. Over the past month I noticed his behavior had changed. All he wanted to do was sleep. He was eating lots of food and drinking well. I had him out thursday for snuggle time and noticed he was breathing very heavily. I didn't think much of it and put him back in his cage. Friday night I went to get him again for some play time.. I was in shock and imediatly burst into tears from what I saw. I won't go into details, it was quite graphic. I cleaned up and replaced his liner. Cuddled with him for a few hours then put him back in his cage. 

I had Herman put down this morning. I struggled allweekened and I believe this was the best for him. 

I would like to thank everyone of HHC, I've learned lots about hedgies and got support when needed. I don't think I'll be a pet owner again anytime soon. I get way too attached. 

It was a great 3 years, You will be verry missed Herman.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh no I'm so sorry to hear this! Herman knew how much you loved him. RIP little guy.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I am SO sorry...I have no words. I have been following...and hoping...and had been so relieved for both of you.

SO sorry.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

oh my, I have just read this thread, i was so happy for you half way through as Herman got better, then as i got to the end of the thread....well...I am very sorry to hear your news about Herman. RIP lil guy.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh dear, I was sooooo sorry to hear your news. A big hug to you. What a good Momma you were, and he knew it too!

Your heart will mend and maybe someday you won't be able to resist the adorable face of another hedgehog. Take your time and heal.

KathyTNY


----------



## Les (Apr 13, 2009)

I guess I should mention. Hermans parent was a he. I loved him very much. When I get a chance I'll post sime photos and some stories. Herman was soo cute I feel guilty for not poating some pictures.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh I'm sorry to hear about Herman. Never easy loosing an animal. I'm sure he knew he was loved


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry! He was loved very much, it's obvious.


----------



## dannielle1421 (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow not a good story to read in the morning! I just burst into tears I'm so sorry for your loss. But you seemed like you took care of him well, and I'm sure he knew it! <3


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like you took wonderful care of him his whole life.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear what happened  I can tell how loved he was and know he will be greatly missed.


----------

